# How do I catch my lost dog if he keeps running away?



## rockwill (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,
Everyone,

I lost my dog 5 days ago out in the desert. He ran to an old farm house and stays there because there is a water ditch he drinks from. We also set out a bowl of food for him that he ate. I have seen him multiple times in the same place, but I can't catch him. He will just run away. How can I lure him close enough so I can catch him?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can you get a hold of a big Live Trap??? put food in it, hopefully he will go in it

Check with your local AC to see if they have a big enough trap you could borrow


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't set out the bowl of food! Wait a day or two so he gets hungry. Set the bowl out on your back porch and wait by it. When he comes to eat, welcome him home like the prodigal son he is. Don't lunge for him; act casual like he never ran away. 


How long have you owned this dog?


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Whenever someone registers the same day and there first post is like this, I always wonder if they are just looking to get a reaction out of people. I hope that's the case this time. 

If you haven't caught your dog for 5 days, I don't really know what to tell you. I just know I wouldn't be on the internet, I'd be outside trying to catch my dog until I was successful. 

If you can't do it, call animal control, if there is such a thing in the desert.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

shaner said:


> Whenever someone registers the same day and there first post is like this, I always wonder if they are just looking to get a reaction out of people. I hope that's the case this time.
> 
> If you haven't caught your dog for 5 days, I don't really know what to tell you. I just know I wouldn't be on the internet, I'd be outside trying to catch my dog until I was successful.
> 
> If you can't do it, call animal control, if there is such a thing in the desert.


:thumbup:

I don't understand why the dog is lost and yet doesn't come to you when you've seen him? 
However I can tell you what I'd do.....I'd go to the store buy a bunch of fresh meat and strap it to my husband and have him sit in that old farm house until he could come home with my dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> can you get a hold of a big Live Trap??? put food in it, hopefully he will go in it
> 
> Check with your local AC to see if they have a big enough trap you could borrow





Emoore said:


> Don't set out the bowl of food! Wait a day or two so he gets hungry. Set the bowl out on your back porch and wait by it. When he comes to eat, welcome him home like the prodigal son he is. Don't lunge for him; act casual like he never ran away.
> 
> 
> How long have you owned this dog?


I would do this ^^^^

Why is your dog running from you? Is he young? New to you?


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't tell if you're trolling or not. Maybe your dog doesn't like you. I really have no advice for you. It's clearly your fault the dog is running away. If you choose to call animal control, let them take your dog to the shelter for adoption. You're doing something wrong for it not to stay with you. Maybe you should give it more water?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I don't understand why the dog is lost and yet doesn't come to you when you've seen him?
> However I can tell you what I'd do.....I'd go to the store buy a bunch of fresh meat and strap it to my husband and have him sit in that old farm house until he could come home with my dog


This happens with lots of dog. They are so scared and freaked out that they don't even register who is trying to catch them. It is more common with rescues who have been on the run before even if you have been their home for years some will still do this if they get out. Also dogs with bad nerves that are really sketchy about people reaching towards them ("shy" dogs). Once they get spooked I have seen many who will book it even away from their owner.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whether you believe the OP or not...if the post is true...how is calling him a troll and attacking him HELPING THE DOG?? Please remember that helping the dog is what this is about. If you have no advice, then don't post.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Contact your local rescue. See if they can provide good advice as to how to catch your dog. They might even have live traps you can borrow.

I had a rescued doxie for many years (she was aprox 4-5 when I got her). She was the best pocket pooch I have ever had...while in the house. If she got out of the house she'd take off running...screaming the entire way. It would take the entire neighborhood to catch her. Once in the house, she wouldn't leave my side. I had her for many years, and she was like that till the day she died.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Clyde said:


> This happens with lots of dog. They are so scared and freaked out that they don't even register who is trying to catch them. It is more common with rescues who have been on the run before even if you have been their home for years some will still do this if they get out. Also dogs with bad nerves that are really sketchy about people reaching towards them ("shy" dogs). Once they get spooked I have seen many who will book it even away from their owner.


That's interesting, I did not know that. Thank you



Lilie said:


> Contact your local rescue. See if they can provide good advice as to how to catch your dog. They might even have live traps you can borrow.


I would ask rescues about a live trap. Another option sounds odd, but Pest control companies, I know there are some that take care of removing larger animals as well. My dad owns a PC company and they have a variety of sizes and types of live traps. You may find someone willing to help out of kindness, or they may charge you a fee...but it would be worth looking into.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

1337f0x said:


> I can't tell if you're trolling or not. Maybe your dog doesn't like you. I really have no advice for you. It's clearly your fault the dog is running away. If you choose to call animal control, let them take your dog to the shelter for adoption. You're doing something wrong for it not to stay with you. Maybe you should give it more water?


This is totally uncalled for! If this person has lost their dog they should not have to listen to this! There are many reasons a dog who is lost will not recognize their owner and many of them have nothing to do with the dog being mistreated.

To the OP I would definitely go with a live trap. I don't know why people would think this was a made up story it is actually really common.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Geez people! I hope none of you ever have to deal with a lost dog scared out of its mind! Assuming someone is a troll because they are asking for HELP catching their dog?!

Anyway, I would also find out about borrowing a live trap. That should do the trick especially if you already know the general area where the dog is hanging out. If the area is secluded and has a water supply, I would really try to get a trap. That would be way better than chasing the dog into a more dangerous area.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone else notice the link on rockwills post?

http://dog grooming gold coast


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Will he come for a squeaky? Does he play fetch? If so throw a ball. Otherwise, he may just thinks its a game when you try to run towards him.. I would just sit quietly, ignore him when he shows up. Then sit on the ground and open a bag of beef jerky or something.. maybe talk quietly to him if he engages but probably ignoring would be best. If he comes within reach, let him get comfortable..dont pounce. You want him to be comfortable approaching. try a soft pet first, talk soft, share a little jerky, and then slowly try to take hold of his collar.. Sudden moves, or yelling is going to make it worse for sure. A trap may work once, but probably never again. This dog needs to feel its safe to approach you.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

People are "attacking" the OP because his dog has been lost for 5 days, he's been unable to catch it, and he's so distressed by this that he registered here and the first thing he did was to promote a dog grooming business in his signature. Seems like a troll account to me. 

If it's not, he's been provided good advice anyway. It's not like doubting him is going to make his dog even more lost.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Tell you what. Regardless of how you feel, what benefit does it give to "run down" or criticize a new poster or call them a troll? Just give the helpful info and move on or ignore the post. Real people appreciate the help and trolls thrive on these negative comments. It is not worth the drama.  

Time will tell with just about anybody. Why there are some on this very thread where I thought "are they for REAL?" when I read some of their posts.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Clyde said:


> This happens with lots of dog. They are so scared and freaked out that they don't even register who is trying to catch them. It is more common with rescues who have been on the run before even if you have been their home for years some will still do this if they get out. Also dogs with bad nerves that are really sketchy about people reaching towards them ("shy" dogs). Once they get spooked I have seen many who will book it even away from their owner.


This is very true.
Plus many people make the mistake of spanking or hitting their dog when it does finally come back from a jaunt. Those things alone can make the dog hard to catch.
I vote too, for Live trap.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a black lab that will run away if given the chance, and act like I am Jack-the-ripper! (and I have never hurt a hair on her head). Anyway, if she saw another dog, she would run to it and we could grab her..Just a suggestion..if you can borrow a friendly dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

And HERE we go again.

Someone comes on and asks a simple question, and they get jumped on about their lack of training skills. (not all, good advice HAS been given)

. Ya know that saying, other than if you don' t have something nice to say,,the one about throwing stones if you live in glass houses? 

Try giving helpful advice vs a lecture or just don't post


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I am new here but I am quite shocked by some responses, I didn't think these forums were like that! Just to point out, the OP probably registered and posted immediately out of desperation, after possibly trawling google for hours and running out of ideas.

I have no advice to offer I am sorry, but I hope you get your dog back soon! If anyone can help you, these people can.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it a male dog?

I'm not sure...but I think I've read in some of the Lost sections that when some people are trying to lure their dog....they will find a female that's in heat. Do you have any friends that have a female? Maybe that would help.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

run in the opposite direction when you see it again to illicit a chase response?
I know puppy runs away from me the same way when she gets loose, and the chase works every time.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have also heard putting down an article of your clothes helps-


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Branko said:


> Anyone else notice the link on rockwills post?
> 
> http://dog grooming gold coast


Yep! Ad for a dog wash franchise. Classic spam post.
The OP is not a troll, he/she is a spammer.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> Yep! Ad for a dog wash franchise. Classic spam post.
> The OP is not a troll, he/she is a spammer.


sadly in the world of internet... incompetent noobs think "hehe im a troll spamz spamz spamz" but in reality when the "big dogs" come around and call em out, they realize their fail and don't bother posting ever again.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

rockwill, 

I hope there is enough here to help you. Please start an new thread if you have any updates or more questions. I'm closing this thread to stop the speculation and negative posts.


----------

